# Solved: Unusable Partition in Linux!?!?



## Lezley (Jun 8, 2010)

I purchased a computer with Windows xp already installed by Acer(tm) (so its like windows xp with acer ads and applications trying to get money out of you,) so I installed the latest version of Unbuntu Linux and it worked fine, (it's a 160 GB disk drive by the way) then I decided to install an earlier version of linux, Ubuntu 9.04, which isn't really that old. In the partitioner, I shrank my existing linux OS and Windows xp to free up some space for my new Linux OS and after that, the space that I made for my new Linux didn't say "free space" it said "unusable"!!! I don't know what that's about and I can't delete that "unusable" partition, and I can't change or format it and I'm totally stuck!!! I've researched it and some people have had the same problem but from what I've researched, I haven't found any direct solution, but I know that it IS possible to fix, I just have no idea how to fix it!!! Please help me!


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
I think you need to get this moved to the Linux forum, Ive asked a 'mod' to help do that.

Richard.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In an Ubuntu Terminal window do

sudo fdisk -l

and copy the output here so that we can see what's on the drive. There are experts here who can help.

Alternatively if you are more comfortable with XP use EASEUS Partition Master to see what the disk looks like (you can post a screen shot here), and maybe fix it. But the Linux output is probably better.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Be careful in the future. A good rule of thumb is that if "something works, stick with it." Since the latest version of Ubuntu worked fine, there is no reason to go back to an older version. In fact, Ubuntu 10.04 will get updates and support until mid 2013, but Ubuntu 9.04 support will end near the end of 2010.

This chart will help give you an idea: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/the-ubuntu-release-cycle.html


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

If a space is created, between two partitions, after all 4 primaries have been used up or 3 primaries plus one extended partition then the unallocated space become dead because it can not be made into logical or primary.

The space in such a case can only be absorbed into either one of the neighbouring partitions.

The alternative is to shift every partition so that the empty space is at the end but that can make the moved partition unbootable and repair will be necessary.

Use cfdisk in the terminal. It is the best partitioning teacher!

I happen to think older versions do have their strong points. For example Version 9.04 of Ubuntu will have the last version of Grub1 as Grub2 become the default boot loader afterward..


----------



## Lezley (Jun 8, 2010)

I really don't care...


----------



## Lezley (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I've already did that, and all I have is Windows Xp, some "vista loader" ubuntu 9.04, and that's it. For some reason my copy & paste isn't working!


----------



## Lezley (Jun 8, 2010)

flan_suse said:


> Be careful in the future. A good rule of thumb is that if "something works, stick with it." Since the latest version of Ubuntu worked fine, there is no reason to go back to an older version. In fact, Ubuntu 10.04 will get updates and support until mid 2013, but Ubuntu 9.04 support will end near the end of 2010.
> 
> This chart will help give you an idea: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/the-ubuntu-release-cycle.html


Actually, the very latest version of Ubuntu has a network bug, that's why I got an older version, every week on Tuesday I loose a network connection, I used the terminal to find te problem, and for some reason, it can't find it's own mac address  I researched it and tons of people report the same thing, and ubuntu tech support says it has bugs in it, but the worst is all in the networking, so some sort of network bug is screwing up the connection, and my computer couldn't even find the router even when it was plugged in clear as day, but when I booted in to windows, I got a perfect connection. So obviously the problem was within linux so that's why I got the earlier version. besides, there's really no difference between the latest, and the one right before the latest, but 9.04 is just a bit different. =P


----------



## Lezley (Jun 8, 2010)

Lezley said:


> Actually, the very latest version of Ubuntu has a network bug, that's why I got an older version, every week on Tuesday I loose a network connection, I used the terminal to find te problem, and for some reason, it can't find it's own mac address  I researched it and tons of people report the same thing, and ubuntu tech support says it has bugs in it, but the worst is all in the networking, so some sort of network bug is screwing up the connection, and my computer couldn't even find the router even when it was plugged in clear as day, but when I booted in to windows, I got a perfect connection. So obviously the problem was within linux so that's why I got the earlier version. besides, there's really no difference between the latest, and the one right before the latest, but 9.04 is just a bit different. =P


and also what the hell do you mean 9.04 support will end? Lol, It'll never end, they're still supporting the very first version =P


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Lezley said:


> and also what the hell do you mean 9.04 support will end? Lol, It'll never end, they're still supporting the very first version =P


Support as in updates and bug fixes. It also means a lot of third-party developers may not make packages compatible with end-of-life Ubuntu versions. Do you still see packages written for / compatible with Ubuntu 6.06? The same applies to documentation and other support.

So, near the end of this year, Ubuntu 9.04 will reach it's end-of-life, whereas Ubuntu 10.04 will reach it in mid 2013.

In your first post you said the latest Ubuntu worked fine. You didn't mention anything about a connection problem. Can you provide a link to the bug report or forum thread that refers to this "no internet every Tuesday" network issue? It might be an easy fix. Never know until you give it a shot.


----------



## Lezley (Jun 8, 2010)

haha i have no idea what you mean, I read on their site that it's guaranteed FULL support with bugs, package downloads bug fixes and more through the ubuntu community! My coworker has ubuntu 9.00 i think...? It's an old version and he keeps getting the same support as i do =P


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This is marked Solved. If it is solved what was the solution?

Ubuntu 9.00 would be the one released in the 0th month of 2009?


----------

